# Check out Shop Notes!



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

There is a Router Milling Machine in the Shop Notes, A beauty!:sold:


----------



## Altman (Nov 16, 2010)

Thanks for the heads up. 

Altman


----------



## jd99 (Jun 17, 2009)

Got mine yesterday, looks like a lot of work, I glanced over it and the first thing that came to mind was why not buy the gears it would cut down on the size somewhat.

But cool anyhow, I know whoever built it has way more free time then I have.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Welcome to the RWS forum


----------



## jd99 (Jun 17, 2009)

bobj3 said:


> Welcome to the RWS forum


 Huh ????????????


----------



## dtadie (Dec 10, 2008)

Use-Enco.com has free shipping thru 1-31-2011 on orders over $25 (use code FSCJAN) and the 1" x 5 tpi Acme screw is on sale for $29. All the parts that Shop Notes staff bought from McMaster Carr cost me around $45 from Enco. I did have to order regular 1" sleeve bearings, since they discontinued the flanged type. I can adapt them easily. In fact, I plan to build this using the full 72" length of the screw, rather than cut it off at 55" like Shop Notes did.


----------



## SEVASSUSEJ (Jan 28, 2011)

*Milling machine*

Hello all, I just joined the forum. I know this isn’t the place for introductions, but I saw the chat going on about the “router milling machine” and thought I’d bring something to the table. I was walking through Lowe’s recently, and saw the picture of the machine on the cover of Shopnotes, and decided I had to build this machine. Long story short, I am building mine using a Weeke cnc router. I hope I’m not crossing the line by offering this, but if anyone would be interested, I can produce just the gears, or all the mdf parts as well, with super accuracy. This would obviously jack up the cost of building a “low-cost” machine, but the quality you’d have in the end would be well worth it, and you’d probably get it built faster. I’ll wait to see what kind of interest there is.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

SEVASSUSEJ said:


> Hello all, I just joined the forum. I know this isn’t the place for introductions, but I saw the chat going on about the “router milling machine” and thought I’d bring something to the table. I was walking through Lowe’s recently, and saw the picture of the machine on the cover of Shopnotes, and decided I had to build this machine. Long story short, I am building mine using a Weeke cnc router. I hope I’m not crossing the line by offering this, but if anyone would be interested, I can produce just the gears, or all the mdf parts as well, with super accuracy. This would obviously jack up the cost of building a “low-cost” machine, but the quality you’d have in the end would be well worth it, and you’d probably get it built faster. I’ll wait to see what kind of interest there is.


G'day Mark

Welcome to the router forum. 

Thank you for joining us


----------



## woodie26 (May 31, 2009)

Has anyone found a good supplyer for the handles, Reid Supply seems to be back order.
Thanks


----------



## jd99 (Jun 17, 2009)

have you tried mcmaster carr, or mscdirect.


----------



## SEVASSUSEJ (Jan 28, 2011)

You can make H3459, and H3491 from Grizzly work


----------



## SEVASSUSEJ (Jan 28, 2011)

$48 + shipping for the gears if anyone is interested. I hope I'm not breaking any rules here.


----------



## dtadie (Dec 10, 2008)

Rec'd the 6' 1" acme screw, nuts and bearings from Enco. Quality looks great! I'm wondering if I shoud build it to accommodate other gear combinations as well. The Legacy Ornamental seems to have many more combinations of gear ratios. I'm anxious to build, but need to sheetrock a few walls in my wood shop area before I can start on it. Need to stay focused!


----------



## woodie26 (May 31, 2009)

Has any one built this, seens I the hole location for the 1" flanged bearing on the Left Side and the Right Side don't mach Up, with the lift side being 19" tall and the right side being 18" tall. Or is it me?
Thanks


----------



## woodie26 (May 31, 2009)

SEVASSUSEJ said:


> $48 + shipping for the gears if anyone is interested. I hope I'm not breaking any rules here.


Please contrack me by PM.
Thanks


----------



## SEVASSUSEJ (Jan 28, 2011)

woodie26 said:


> Please contrack me by PM.
> Thanks


I haven't had enough posts to be able to contact by PM. 
The hole for the 1" flange bearing is 14" on center from the bottom on both sides, so the difference in height doesn't matter. I have almost completed a 3d model of this machine in Rhino, and so far, there are no design issues whatsoever. Here's a pic picasaweb.google.com/MARK.CBS/MILLINGMACHINE?authkey=Gv1sRgCOuI6smxhYq0bw#5574352672997402562


----------



## SEVASSUSEJ (Jan 28, 2011)

woodie26 said:


> Please contrack me by PM.
> Thanks


I haven't had enough posts to PM anyone. The 1" holes are 14" on center, from the bottom, so they can be different lengths, and it doesn't matter. I have almost completed a 3d model in Rhino, with no design issues whatsoever. You can see a link to the picture of it on the Woodnet forum, under the same topic, as I can't post a link here because again, not having enough posts.


----------



## woodie26 (May 31, 2009)

SEVASSUSEJ said:


> $48 + shipping for the gears if anyone is interested. I hope I'm not breaking any rules here.


 I'm interested in the gears please email me [email protected]
Thanks, Larry:fie:


----------



## woodie26 (May 31, 2009)

SEVASSUSEJ said:


> I haven't had enough posts to PM anyone. The 1" holes are 14" on center, from the bottom, so they can be different lengths, and it doesn't matter. I have almost completed a 3d model in Rhino, with no design issues whatsoever. You can see a link to the picture of it on the Woodnet forum, under the same topic, as I can't post a link here because again, not having enough posts.


I too haven't had enouht post to PM anyone. Tryed to post my Email address, but that didn't work. I think tis will be number post ten.


----------



## SEVASSUSEJ (Jan 28, 2011)

Post 6


----------



## SEVASSUSEJ (Jan 28, 2011)

Post 7


----------



## SEVASSUSEJ (Jan 28, 2011)

Post 8


----------



## SEVASSUSEJ (Jan 28, 2011)

Post 9


----------



## SEVASSUSEJ (Jan 28, 2011)

Yeah post 10


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

When I first received my copy and studied the plans I realized that they had left out the capability of doing the same spirals in both the clockwise and counter clockwise directions. The simple addition of a second 10 tooth gear to reverse the direction is all that would be required. I sent an e-mail about this, suggesting that they maybe do a follow-on update of the tool to add the reversing capability and maybe some other upgrades for the original design and I was thanked for my input. Yesterday I received a 9 X 12 envelope containing a set of accurately printed gear templates plus a Q & A list covering many of the questions that they had received regarding the tool. My suggestion of adding the reversing gear was first on the list. 

If any of you decide to build this tool, send a note to August Home Publishing, requesting a set of these gear templates and you should receive this same 12 page package from them. Building a good set of the gears without these templates will be very difficult. Making them on a CNC router would be the best way.

Charley


----------



## woodie26 (May 31, 2009)

Where would mount the second 10 teeth gear?
Thanks


----------



## Johnr_56 (Jan 29, 2010)

Any one know how soon they will post the plans on plans now or if the sell shop notes at any book stores?


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

Johnr_56 said:


> Any one know how soon they will post the plans on plans now or if the sell shop notes at any book stores?


I bought a copy of the magazine at Barnes & Noble shortly after seeing the buzz on the forums. At this point, however, that edition may no longer be on the newsstands. If so, you should be able to buy the back issue from the publisher, though. 

ShopNotes Magazine - Woodworking Plans, Tips and Videos


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

shopnotes items - Get great deals on Books, Crafts items on eBay.com!

Half.com / Books / Search Results for 'shop notes'


==========


----------

